# Rag Top Sunroof



## V Dub G60 (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a 1960 VW that has a panoramic folding sunroof. Does anyhave pictures or anything that will help us restore the top?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Rag Top Sunroof (V Dub G60)*

Ni idea if this would help you...
http://www.bfyobsoleteparts.co....html


----------

